# Heres Some Pics Of My Plants!



## Old Toby (Aug 18, 2006)

THIS TIME THERE'S REALLY SOME PICS FOR YOU TO ENJOY OF MY PLANTS, IM GROWIN IN IRELAND. I THOUGHT THAT I SAW THE WHITE PISTILS SIGNIFYING FEMALE BUT NOW IM NOT SO SURE THATS WHY I PUT UP LOADS OF PICS... PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK COS I HAVENT A CLUE![/FONT]


----------



## KADE (Aug 18, 2006)

and the pics are..............?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 19, 2006)

*I'm not seeing any pics Old Toby.  *


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 19, 2006)

Sorry dudes i went for a smoke last night and got messy and forgot to upload my pics!


----------



## ftw2012 (Aug 19, 2006)

great looking plants!  hard for me to tell from the pics but in the pic titled PLANT9.jpg looks to me like maybe some hairs.  id just wait them out, in a week you should know...mainly i wanted to say you should start a grow journal!


----------



## KADE (Aug 19, 2006)

They don't look bad at all! keep up the good work.


----------



## Old Toby (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah ftw2012 i was contemplating doing a journal i might do 1 now for the last few months up until harvest!


----------

